
Ask HN: Tech Stacks at Healthcare Startups? - boltzmannbrain
Anyone have some insight and willing to share what technologies are used at places like 23andMe, Color, Insitro, Freenome, Flatiron, etc [1]? That is, what&#x27;s running client- and server-side, what cloud platform and how maybe how is it configured, what languages and tooling? For example, you can get some insight from JDs [2, 3] like 23andMe using Scala and HBase.<p>[1] Yes these examples are in distinct life sciences &#x2F; biotech sectors, that&#x27;s on purpose.<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.23andme.com&#x2F;careers&#x2F;4018380002&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;insitro.bamboohr.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;view.php?id=29
======
boltzmannbrain
Open source projects on GitHub:

[https://github.com/23andMe/](https://github.com/23andMe/)

[https://github.com/color/](https://github.com/color/)

[https://github.com/recursionpharma/](https://github.com/recursionpharma/)

------
boltzmannbrain
GCP has a few case studies that are useful, e.g. Recursion Pharma:
[https://cloud.google.com/customers/recursion/](https://cloud.google.com/customers/recursion/)

------
_1tan
Would be interested in similar insights from energy startups.

